# Help Evaluating a Job offer



## clickonline (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello everyone,

The posts in this forum have really helped me evaluate a potential move to Dubai from the US (Washington). Now I am looking for experienced expats in Dubai to help me evaluate a job offer with a management consulting firm. I want to know:

1) Is this salary enough for me and my wife to live comfortably in Dubai? We are looking to live in an expat area and it looks like Dubai Marina is one of the better choices. We are looking to rent a 2BR apartment.

2) If there are any management consultants on the forum, can they help evaluate the offer? I have 4 years of experience and have a MBA from a top 25 b-school.

Here are the details of the package:

- Basic Salary -- $100k US annually
- Housing allowance -- 100k AED annual
- Utilities allowance -- 15k AED annual
- Car allowance -- 24kAED annual
- Full medical and dental for me and my wife
- one return ticket
- Relocate everything from US to Dubai

Thanks and I look forward to hear back from the forum.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Your salary works out at just over 30,500 AED per month. It is doable provided that you do not have other commitments back home or any children. 

You will struggle to find anything for 100k AED in the Marina and you will certainly not be able to get a 2 bed apartment with 100,000 AED. Bear in mind that you will need to add 5% agency fees on top of that figure as well as about 2 -5 K AED for a deposit, depending on the size of the property and the rental value. If you are looking for a 2 bed in the Marina, you will definitely have to top up this figure with your own cash!

I can't really advise you about utilities as mine is included in my rent.

Your car allowance will allow you to rent one car only. If your wife is planning to drive, you will need to find a similar amount for her car. There are taxis available but there are certain times of the day when they become like gold dust - cannot find one for love nor money!

Most apartments are rented unfurnished so if your employer is paying to ship out your stuff, bring as much furniture as you possibly can!


----------



## clickonline (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

Yes I am planning to put around 70-80k per year myself for the housing piece which would leave me with ~20kAED per month for all the other stuff (groceries, going out etc.). I am assuming 170-180k AED should get a nice apartment in the Marina. Is that a correct assumption? 

Moreover, given all that how much do you think one can reasonably save over the period of a month?

Interesting that you bring up furniture, I am planning to bring as much as I can but is furniture generally more expensive in Dubai compared to US given that I am planning to remodel. The option is to either buy the furniture here in the US and move it or buy it in Dubai. What do you recommend?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dubai Property Real Estate ? Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. will give you a fair idea of rental prices in the Marina. 2 weeks ago, the 2 beds were going for about 160 - 180k; you will however need to consult the above website for more current prices as they change all the time.

The amount you save wil depend entirely on your lifestyle. Some people can save loads whilst others come out here on a much higher salary and still go home broke. Yes, Dubai is tax-free but is not cheap to live here!

I wouldn't be able to advise on furniture other than to say ship anything you currently own to Dubai. I don't really know about US prices and the cost of furniture here varies greatly. You can get furniture quite cheaply either new or secondhand but obviously if you are after the designer stuff, then you can expect to pay 'designer' prices for it. Bear in mind that you are moving to a whole new country and I personally think that you will be wasting money by bying new furniture if you already own bits and pieces!

I noticed you also posted your qualifications. Your salary will commensurate your experience. I think that you will find that if you pick about 100 expats at random, it's almost a certainty that about 95 will have an MBA, MSc or something similar from a top school! Your experience is the only thing that sets you apart here - there are just too many people with qualifications for your degree to have much of an impact on your salary!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I see you are from the US.
You should also seek advice from your accountant, as I believe that you will still pay tax on earnings over a certain amount ( $86,000??)...so for many that come here, it isnt always " a tax free" haven.

( there are hidden taxes and tolls instead- Salik and Municipality tax are the main 2 that come to mind)


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

clickonline said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> The posts in this forum have really helped me evaluate a potential move to Dubai from the US (Washington). Now I am looking for experienced expats in Dubai to help me evaluate a job offer with a management consulting firm. I want to know:
> 
> ...




IMHO: 
Reasonably attractive, based on what i'm guessing you would earn in the US: $125k? need to do sums carefully though and think of career prospects. that should really be your driver.
certainly worthwhile if your wife is going to work.
much less worthwhile if you are planning a family.


----------

